# Chicken Breast Thai Jerky!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey all, while doing some top sirloin beef jerky (separate thread posted) my wife has been requesting some chicken breast thai jerky!  So cut up a few breasts & put in the marinade. Put in the marinade (forgot that pic).  Let it sit in the fridge for a day in a ziploc bag, turning a few times. Used Case's recipe!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky

The only mod I made was we added bout two teaspoons of ginger this go round!














Be back later for finished pics!


----------



## tropics (Nov 20, 2017)

Looks like a great idea I added ginger to the second batch of Thai jerky.May have to try some Chicken
Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 20, 2017)

I've never eaten chicken jerky.  I'll be watching.
Gary


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2017)

Double watching!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

tropics said:


> Looks like a great idea I added ginger to the second batch of Thai jerky.May have to try some Chicken
> Richie



Thanks Richie, my wife loves this Thai style chicken jerky.  I think the ginger should go well with the other spices!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> I've never eaten chicken jerky.  I'll be watching.
> Gary



Hey Gary, I done the chicken breast as an experiment the last go round!  My wife absolutely loves this stuff.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

disco said:


> Double watching!



Thanks Disco, hope this turns out okay or I'll be in trouble with you know who!  :cool:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

Done...  













My better half approved...  :D   Thanks for lookin all!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 21, 2017)

Justin, Your chicken jerky has caught my wifes eye and I may have to try it ! It does look good !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 21, 2017)

That looks GREAT Jusin.  Miss Linda saw this and now she wants some.
POINT
Gary


----------



## tropics (Nov 21, 2017)

Justin That looks great I have this saved points
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 21, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> Justin, Your chicken jerky has caught my wifes eye and I may have to try it ! It does look good !



Thanks for the kind words & point CM!  I'm sure your wife would really like this, the fish sauce stinks while marinating but once cooked is tasty!  Case's recipe is a great base & adaptable to adding what ya like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 21, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> That looks GREAT Jusin.  Miss Linda saw this and now she wants some.
> POINT
> Gary



Thanks Gary, appreciate that & the point! I think she would really enjoy this!  The fish sauce stinks a bit while marinating, but when cooked it is very tasty!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 26, 2017)

tropics said:


> Justin That looks great I have this saved points
> Richie



Thanks Richie & for the point too!  This is a tasty recipe!


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 26, 2017)

That is great looking stuff, Going to have to try that one.... Point


----------



## idahopz (Nov 26, 2017)

I've never had chicken jerky, but it looks great!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2017)

Looking old great Justin!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 26, 2017)

ab canuck said:


> That is great looking stuff, Going to have to try that one.... Point



Thank you, I think you'll enjoy it!  Appreciate the point too!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 26, 2017)

idahopz said:


> I've never had chicken jerky, but it looks great!



Thanks man, I tried this as an experiment a while back & my wife just loves this stuff!  Appreciate the point as well!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 26, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking old great Justin!



Thanks Case, appreciate the recipe too!  Good stuff, thinkin some venison Thai style next!


----------

